# travelodge and overnight bike security.



## JohnRedcoRn (10 Sep 2008)

MTB marathon sat 13th, we have a travelodge booked due to likely wet conditions for camping. 

can anyone confirm wether we will get away with keeping our bikes in the room with us, or are travelodge as i suspect another spectacularly johbsworth company?

thanks


----------



## Over The Hill (10 Sep 2008)

Any I have been in seem to have minimal staff so doubt if anyone will be there to challenge you. 

On booking you can usally specify a ground floor and often they have access throgh another way other than reception.


----------



## ChrisKH (10 Sep 2008)

If you look at Ben Lovejoy's recent Audax post and pictures you will note he put a recumbent in his Travelodge room (I think it was Travelodge). The receptionist didn't even bat an eyelid (she just turned over and said "come to bed" .


----------



## wafflycat (10 Sep 2008)

I've never had a problem taking bicycles in to rooms at Travelodges. Used them a lot travelling about the country with offspring competing. Indeed the staff have always been very helpful.


----------



## Globalti (10 Sep 2008)

A HOTEL? On a MTB marathon? 

_*chokes and goes purple*_


----------



## JohnRedcoRn (10 Sep 2008)

yes, was going to camp but reckon everywhere will be waterlogged. and thanks for the replies, i'll take me chance and put the bikes in the room.


----------



## GrahamG (10 Sep 2008)

They might have a problem if it's afterwards and the bikes are filthy!


----------



## james_so (10 Sep 2008)

I would imagine that the people most qualified to answer the question would be the staff (or manager) of the Traveloge in question, why not give them a call and ask?


----------



## wafflycat (10 Sep 2008)

GrahamG said:


> They might have a problem if it's afterwards and the bikes are filthy!



Wash them first!


----------



## Arch (10 Sep 2008)

james_so said:


> I would imagine that the people most qualified to answer the question would be the staff (or manager) of the Traveloge in question, why not give them a call and ask?



There's always that worry that if you ask, you'll get a definite 'no', as opposed to bamboozling whoever happens to be on duty into allowing it...


----------



## james_so (10 Sep 2008)

Arch said:


> There's always that worry that if you ask, you'll get a definite 'no', as opposed to bamboozling whoever happens to be on duty into allowing it...



Fair point, but at least you know where you stand rather than getting the definate 'no' when you arrive and have few other options..


----------



## wafflycat (10 Sep 2008)

Honestly, I've stayed at loads of Travelodges round the country and *never* had a problem taking several (read four) bikes into a room.


----------



## sheddy (10 Sep 2008)

1. Lock up bikes outside and check in
2. Wait until receptionist has gone home
3. Take Bikes to room


----------



## wafflycat (10 Sep 2008)

You don't even have to wait until the receptionist has gone home. I've found the staff at Travelodges helpful when it comes to bikes and never, but never, problematic. Just wheel the (clean) bike in.


----------



## andy_wrx (11 Sep 2008)

I asked nicely at Reception, said it was an expensive bike I didn't want to leave outside and get stolen, said it wasn't dirty or oily and wouldn't ruin the carpet, so was it OK ?
- "no problem".


Let's face it though, they're probably used to people doing all sorts of unspeakable things to the carpet, people with children, people throwing up or spilling things over it...


----------



## GrahamG (11 Sep 2008)

Actually, I forgot that I've done this before - stayed at the Travelodge in Sunderland and they put it in their store room behind reception for me!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Sep 2008)

Over The Hill said:


> Any I have been in seem to have minimal staff so doubt if anyone will be there to challenge you.
> 
> On booking you can usally specify a ground floor and often they have *access through another way other than reception.*



or windows, as they are known


----------



## JohnRedcoRn (11 Sep 2008)

well i dare say a bike isnt taking up any more space and is no more of a fire risk than a wheelchair or a pram. And yes, travelodges are indeed the venue of choice for unspeakable acts and questionable liaisons.

unfortunately I on the other hand am one of those people who would almost certainly get caught doing something i shouldnt ; i'd be the one caught on the bbc news because there'd been a major incident in the area, or the one whos car was flattened by a boulder in a freak accident, you know the kind of thing. bit of a shame really as a night away in a travelodge is the ideal opportunity for a bit of mischief, he he


----------



## ChrisKH (11 Sep 2008)

JohnRedcoRn said:


> well i dare say a bike isnt taking up any more space and is no more of a fire risk than a wheelchair or a pram. And yes, travelodges are indeed the venue of choice for unspeakable acts and questionable liaisons.
> 
> unfortunately I on the other hand am one of those people who would almost certainly get caught doing something i shouldnt ; i'd be the one caught on the bbc news because there'd been a major incident in the area, or the one whos car was flattened by a boulder in a freak accident, you know the kind of thing. bit of a shame really as *a night away in a travelodge is the ideal opportunity for a bit of mischief, he he*



Yes, but not with a bicycle John. 

A bike mebe, but that's a different matter altogether.


----------



## Jaded (11 Sep 2008)

Is this the kind of Marathon you are on about!?

Bike in hotel room


----------



## JohnRedcoRn (11 Sep 2008)

yeah but thats a nice looking bike, i'd shag it too


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Sep 2008)

No problem at all. When I booked the room, I asked for a ground-floor room "as I need to take a bike into the room."







Ben


----------



## Angelfishsolo (12 Sep 2008)

That guy would have got off (pardon the pun) more lightly if he had been caught trashing his room. I can not believe that ruling. _Maybe it would have been different if it had been a woman's bike_ ;-) ??


Jaded said:


> Is this the kind of Marathon you are on about!?
> 
> Bike in hotel room


----------



## maurice (12 Sep 2008)

Be covert about it, don't let them see it might be a problem until after you've paid.

If that doesn't work there's only one receptionist, you need a friend to create a diversion outside.


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Sep 2008)

Travelodge itself doesn't do breakfast, it's always a local pub or service station.


----------



## wafflycat (12 Sep 2008)

Some do. There's one at Cockermouth that has a 'cafe bar' bit included in it which does a very limited range of foods and a sort of breakfast..


----------



## summerdays (12 Sep 2008)

I haven't tried taking bikes into the Travelodge, but they have let us take in an extra child (family of 5 - why don't they do some larger rooms?) - as long as we provide the bed - but I have always rung first to check this.


----------

